# substrate in eyes



## Neeko (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone know of a substrate that doesn't get in eyes easily? Eco earth has coconut husk threads I've seen annoy my guys, so does cypress and is assume sand soil mix would too? Is it just something you have to always look and make sure tour tegus eye is debris free?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm using reptibark right now, because I can't find cypress where I live. I have used cypress in the past and I find it hold moisture much better than the bark, but it doesn't stick to the food in the rare event I'm running late and have to feed in the cage. It also doesn't stick to the gus even after I mist. And its easier to clean ;o)


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 14, 2011)

We use cypress. Haven't noticed any problem with substrate in the eyes. i sometimes notice a few smaller flecks on his ear "membrane" but it seems to annoy me more than it does him. At any rate, it washes off during his soaks easily enough. If it were causing eye irritation, I don't know any substrate that would be any more "immune" though. May just have to try a few and see. When i've used the coco fiber reconstituted bricks with my tarantulas, i've been surprised at how sticky and difficult that stuff can be with such fine "grind", so the cypress mulch seems easy with its larger average particle/shred size.


----------

